
How to present like Steve Jobs  - prakash
http://www.tuaw.com/2008/08/08/how-to-present-like-steve-jobs/
======
tjr
This links to a blog with a link to an article. The article itself is
reasonably interesting:

[http://www.businessweek.com/smallbiz/content/jan2008/sb20080...](http://www.businessweek.com/smallbiz/content/jan2008/sb20080125_269732.htm)

